# Now what?



## Adus (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been in the UAE working for a government agency for just over three years. The contract stated it is "valid for 2 years, and is renewable for one additional year/s". "If either party notifies the other of an aversion to renew the contract at least two months prior to expiration, the contract shall be deemed expired, otherwise it will be renewed one more year/s"

So now what does this mean? I am out from under the contract and don't have to follow the other requirements regarding giving notice, etc.? Is it better to be under contract or not? They haven't approached me to renew, but have renewed my housing, visa, emirates ID, etc...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

my take on that is that unless either party gives notice to terminate, the contract will continuously renew for another year.

i would think your best bet is to simply ask your boss or HR and ensure you know exactly where you stand.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

How long is your employment visa for, 2 or 3 years ? Technically the 'aversion to renewal' notification as far as the MOL are concerned, would be a formal request by your employer to cancel your employment visa (which is of course precluded by your resignation / termination). 

The bit about the aversion notification being 2 months prior seems like an internal policy.


----------

